# Peroneal Tendon Injuries



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.footphysicians.com/footankleinfo/peroneal-tendon.htm

In march I suffered what is terms as the subluxation type of injury. However it did not require surgery. Still I have been out of MA because of this injury and am just now to the point where I can kick and run(very short distances) without pain. I am wondering if anyone else out there has had and recovered from this kind of injury. How long did it take you to recover? Where there any major differences or things you could not do after your recovery? I take TKD currently and there are no other school options for me within a reasonable driving distance. My other issue is I have gained almost 30 pounds since being off almost 9 months now, and my cardio has suffered greatly on top of everything else. In short, I'm a mess and I really don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## searcher (Nov 4, 2007)

I dislocated both of my shoulders(left in August, right in May) in 1997.   I did not have to have surgery, but I did have to do some serious rehab.   Training accidents, who knew it could happen.    Anyway, it took about 2 years before I felt comfortable with them again.   I suggest you perform some good rehab and talk to your doctor if you have not already done so.

As far as the weight, watch what and how much you are eating.   It will come off, but ti will take time and work.


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I'm fast coming on the year mark of this happening and I'm feeling pretty good finally. Another year of light workouts and I hope to be close to 100% The weight issue I shouldn't be overly shocked about, I was still eating like I was working out 6 days a week, it took my body time to adjust.
I guess my biggest problem is this is my first real "serious" injury. I've always been able to bounce back in a few days or a week, but this has been a real adjustment for me. I hate being reminded that I am human, and this has been a BIG reminder.


----------

